
Show HN: Daintree, an open source AWS webconsole - rpadovani
https://daintree.app
======
rpadovani
Daintree wants to fix one particular problem of the AWS Console: the
impossibility to see resources from multiple regions in the same view.

Also, changing enabled regions doesn’t require a full page reload, but just a
click on a flag: Daintree will smartly require resources from the freshly
enabled regions. Same thing for changing roles: no full page reloads, just
some API calls.

I'm not a frontend developer, so I used the Gitlab UI library to obtain
something not ugly to see.

While it's still in an early version, I'm using it to monitor different
resources (especially SQS and load balancers).

While I develop, I try to add also features that are not in the main AWS
console, if I find them useful: e.g., when you select a EC2 key pair, it shows
you to which instances it is associated, so it's easy to see if the keys are
used somewhere.

Source code is on Gitlab:
[https://gitlab.com/rpadovani/daintree/](https://gitlab.com/rpadovani/daintree/)

